# Ripped Okafor up to 273



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

article



> Soon he was surprised to step on the scales and find himself weighing 273 pounds, 18 heavier than his roster weight.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Be afraid, be very afraid


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Should be interesting, i'm more interested to see how the Dream workout payed off, rather than his new found strength.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

step said:


> Should be interesting, i'm more interested to see how the Dream workout payed off, rather than his new found strength.



I agree. Okafor adding that type of weight/strength is scary, but he was already pretty beastly last year. He still looks very mechanical and not very fluid on the court, which IMO is what might hold him down a bit.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

It should help him battle in the post for the length of the season.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Good god he looks HUGE.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

He's going to be nasty this year.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

yikes...he will be beastly


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Amare who? we all saw how lebron and wade exploded as sophomores last year, this could be okafor's year. 20/13 is not out of the question.


----------

